# Polymer clay blank mega failure during disassembly



## Sprymuse (Feb 17, 2020)

On my second PSI SW Mesa Twist pen, I noticed a small gap between the front end assembly and the polymer clay tube, so I attempted to disassemble the cap connector from the tube...OMG, I pushe the brass tube out of the polymer clay wrap!!! I welcome your suggestions as to how to ensure my wraps better adhere to the brass tubes.


----------



## magpens (Feb 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear about this problem ... wish I could help. .... Please let us know what, if anything, you come up with.


----------



## Willee (Mar 5, 2020)

Gorilla glue is bad about that ... epoxy is better ... super glue gel seems to be the best.
Use a smaller drill bit to drill hole ... example ... 6.9mm drill instead of a 7mm drill to get a tighter fit.


----------

